# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Rrjeti kompjuterik >  Si të krijoj një rrjet brenda 3 ose 4 qyteteve?

## valdetshala

citimTung pershendtje te gjitheve,
Me nevojitet nje pergjigje ne lidhje me titullin e lartecekur pasi qe qe kam te beje me nje detyre te cilen na ka perzgjedhur Profesori.Keshtu eshte puna:
Si te krijoj nje rrjet brenda qyteteve Peje, Prizren,Prishtine dhe Rugove (Pjese Malore me lartesi mbidetare diku 2000 metra).
Per 3 qytetet e para po ma merr mendja por per te transmetuar valet ne Rugove po me duket qe duhet me Wireless ama nuk jam i sigurt. 

PRA qka me nevojitet prej pajisjeve(te ceken emrat e pajisjeve), dhe menyra e lidhjes se rrjetit brenda ketyre qyteteve, mundesisht sqarimet SI???.

CITOJ:
Për këtë ligjeratë si detyrë e keni të beni planin për ndërtimin e rrjetës kompjuterike në kompaninë "ABC".

Kompania ABC është kompani private e cila i ka degët e veta në: Prishtinë, Pejë, Prizren dhe ne Rugovë. Kjo kompani ofrom shërbime turistike.

Detyrë e juaj është:

1. Të propozoni planin detaj se si do ta lidhnit kompaninë në fjale?
2. Cfarë lloji te lidhjeve në internet do të propozoni dhe pse?



Ju faleminderit nese mundeni te gjeni kohe

----------


## mendimi

Do te kishte qene me mire sikur te jepej ne detale edhe struktura e sigurise qe duhet te perdoret.

A duhet ky rrjet te jete komplet i veqante nga bota e internetit apo munde te perdore edhe rrjetet e zakonshme te internetit.

Nese duam te kemi rrjet pak a shum "te pavarur" atehere duhet te kemi disa paisje shume te shtrenjta dhe te perdoret keto paisje dhe protokolle.

Antenat duhet te "shohin njera tjetren" dhe te instalohen duke perdorur sistemin PPP (point to point protokoll).

Nga antena paisja qe merr e para internetin duhet te jete Routeri (me se miri nga CISCO). Pra ne cdo qytet nga nje antene dhe nga nje Router. (Ky pak a shume quhen rrjet WAN, wide area network)

Pastaj konfigurohet rrjeti LAN: Nga routeri (me kabell rollover) vjen interneti ne Server, nga serveri kalon neper nje switch (psh me 12 porte) dhe nga ato 12 porte me kabell (stright over) i shkon interneti secilit kompjuter.

Kjo (ne vija te trasha) paraqet nje menyre per te krijuar nje rrjet modern, mjaft te pavarur nga bota e internetit. (Nese te duhen me shume sqarime pyet serish).
--------------------
Nderkaq munde te krijohen edhe rrjete te tilla duke perdorur strukturen aktuale te internetit (neper kabllet e internetit). Atehere vjen me lire por rrjeti nuk eshte fort i "pavarur" dhe nuk eshte taman rrjet i sigurte.

Atehere duhet vetem nga Server ne secilin qytet i lidhur me internet. Nga keta servera njeri duhet te jete "Qendrore". Ky server munde te konfigurohet si nje web server, dhe serveret e tjere munde te lidhen ne kete server permes nje faqe "private" interneti me pasword.
------------

Besoj ka shume me shtu, nese do te duhej shum e sakte atehere do te duhej te jepja konfiguracionet e plota qe duhet te behen ne secilin router ne secilin server, ne secilin kompjuter etj. Por besoj do te mjaftoj, per ndonje sqarim konkret pyet serish.

----------


## valdetshala

Mendim shume flm per kohen qe e ki humbur per mu por mua me nevojitet psh TI si e kishe bo qete detyre vetem ne pika te shkurtra se mu mi ka para shtru keto 2 pika Profesori

Pikat qe e i ka parashtru Profesori:
1.Të propozoni planin detaj se si do ta lidhnit kompaninë në fjale?
2. Cfarë lloji te lidhjeve në internet do të propozoni dhe pse?

edhe diqka nuk me nevojitet menyra e konfigurimit por te lutem per mos me hup shunme kohe ti vetem qato 2 pika me larte me i sqaru psh planin qysh e kishe lidh ti qat rrjet neper qato qytete,qfare lloji dhe pse??

----------


## mendimi

Me duket shume qarte e thash por realisht eshte e veshtire te behet sepse kushton shtrejte. Kete lloj rrjeti munde ta bejne vetem kompanite e medha si psh IPKO e ka rrjetin te tille.

Kompjuteri - Serveri - Routeri - Antena - (Point to Point Protokoll) - Antena - Routeri - Serveri - Kompjuteri.

Lidhjet te thash cfare duhet te jene:

Ne mes antenave duhet (PPP), Routeret ne mes vete lidhen me IP. Serveret shperndajne rrjetin ne shume kompjuter.

Tash plan me detaj spo di veq me vizatu. Por e them serish se nje rrjet i tille nuk eshte i mundur per kompani te thjeshta.

Kompanite e thjeshta lidhjet i bejne permes nje serveri qendror me web private me pasword.

Me qarte nuk munde te spjegoj. Me fal qe pyes po ne cfare shkolle behet kjo pyetje.

----------


## valdetshala

mendim se pari po te pergjigjna ne pyetje, behet fjale per FAKULTETI I SHKENCAVE TË APLIKUARA TË BIZNESIT ne Pejë dhe aty me kane kerkuar kete detyre qe ti po me ndihmon ta zgjidhi, por me fal qe po them por mua nuk po me intereson ta lidhi ate rrjet ne realitet por me nevojitet menyra me e mire ose me efikase sepse me duhet vetem ideja dmth sepse edhe kompania eshte e imagjinuar pra DETYRE per Fakultet, por  normal psh
1. Nese e propozoj point to point protocol---me nevojitet edhe pergjigja pse??? 
2. Pastaj me sqaru psh .si behet qajo lidhje ne detaje, pra antena,atehere routeri lidhet ne secilin qytet, pastaj prape antene ne Rugove........ apo si shkojne detajet ??

*PRA E TËRA ËSHTË NJË DETYRË QE DUHET TA SHKRUAJ SA TE MUNDEM*,, pra nuk me intereson se sa kushton etj etj   sepse eshte ne pyetje vetem detyra ta zgjidhim ne leter.

----------


## Ardi_Pg_ID

Valdet!

Kjo eshte nje detyre shume e perhapur je ti qe duhet te zgjedhesh cilen infrastrukture do perdoresh pasi menyrat jane te ndryshme sikunderse ka thene edhe mendimi. Perseri ty te mungojne shume informacjone. Si duhet te ndertosh kete sistem te qenderzuar apo me replikim? Te qenderzuar nenkupton qe serverat ndodhen ne nje godine edhe cdo godine tjeter lidhet me keto servera. Replikim eshte cdo godine ka ka servera me vete edhe keto servera komunikojne me njeri tjetrin edhe shkembejne informacjon. Ne cdo rast te mjafton qe cdo godine te kete nje lidhje interneti ku mund te perdoresh VPN me protokollet IPSEC ose L2TP qe ti lidhesh kompanite ne te njejtin network pastaj perdor implementimin e deshiruar ose mund te perdoresh Tx PPP ose Tx PP Tunneling. Per sa i perket paisjeve thuaj se ca sistemi do te perdoresh edhe te te jap me shume informacjone ne lidhje me kerkesen

Ardi

----------


## Sirius

Llojet e rrjeteve

LAN - Local Area Network 
WLAN - Wireless Local Area Network 
WAN - Wide Area Network 
MAN - Metropolitan Area Network 
SAN - Storage Area Network, System Area Network, Server Area Network, or sometimes Small Area Network 
CAN - Campus Area Network, Controller Area Network, or sometimes Cluster Area Network 
PAN - Personal Area Network 
DAN - Desk Area Network 


Ty te duhet ta perdoresh te tretin.

Ja nje stimulim



Antenat i kam zevendsu me Cloud, Servera nuk futa por ti duhet ti futesh sepse ne vizatim u bojke rremuj, tjerav paisje besoj se ua di emrat.

Konfigurimin bone vet.

----------


## little-boy

Valdet shum mire e ka spjegu Rrushi, Cloud Parashiko se jan Antenat "Point To Point" keto kan nga nje mikrotik dhe kuptohet qe kan edhe nga nje ip
Shebull:
Antena 1 IP: 10.10.5.1
Antena 2 IP: 10.10.5.2
Antena 3 IP: 10.10.5.3

Pasjtaj keto antena(mikrotika)jane te lidhur ne mes veti logjikisht, tani ty te duhet konfigurimi i Ruterave, secili ruter ka nga nje ip per WAN & LAN
SHebull:
Ruteri 1 WAN IP: 10.10.5.4 getway :10.10.5.1
Ruteri 1 LAN IP: 192.168.1.1

Ruteri 2 WAN IP: 10.10.5.5 getway :10.10.5.2
Ruteri 2 LAN IP: 192.168.1.1

Ruteri 3 WAN IP: 10.10.5.6 getway :10.10.5.3
Ruteri 3 LAN IP: 192.168.1.1

Mundesh keta rutera me i konfiguru me funksionu "DHCP" edhe kompjuterat i marrin automatikisht IP-te e tyre.

SHpresoj qe pak a shum jam munduar te ndihmoj ne konfikurimin duke u bazuar ne strukturen qe te ka berre RRUSHI



Albani!

----------


## valdetshala

Njerez ju faleminderit per te gjitha pergjigjet dhe kohen e shpenzuar, mendoj qe se paku kete ja u kam borgj juve te gjitheve, me ka kryer pune sepse prej te gjtha pergjigjeve nga pak kam kombinuar dhe e kam dorezuar detyren  PRA EDHE NJE HERE JU FALEMINDERIT

----------

